

Show HN: MadPattern: explore the 17 planar tilings with vector art - handler
http://www.madpattern.com/

======
showerst
See also: <http://bgpatterns.com/> and <http://www.stripegenerator.com/>

------
kilovoltaire
we have a 6'x4' giclée print of one of these patterns at Hunch:
<http://twitpic.com/3r89h7>

~~~
handler
this is a good example of the power of madpattern: patterns that scale
infinitely and tile infinitely

------
jlruss
Our print at Hunch HQ of this design is incredible.

------
handler
this is an example of one of my more "wholesome" projects

